# Du lịch và cuộc sống > Ẩm thực >  Lẩu kim chi đúng điệu Hàn Quốc ngon rẻ - Quán ăn ở Hà Nội

## hangnt

*Chỉ mất khoảng 50.000 đồng mỗi người, bạn sẽ được thưởng thức một nồi lẩu kim chi đúng "chất" Hàn Quốc, cộng thêm những món panchan miễn phí vừa lạ miệng lại ấm bụng.*

Không giống như các kiểu lẩu thông thường với một nồi nước dùng chỉ có đĩa thịt và rổ rau, lẩu kim chi ở đây rất khác lạ. Khi nhân viên dọn đồ ra là bạn sẽ thấy "đã mắt" ngay. Ngoài nồi lẩu trông rất hấp dẫn thì có thêm khoảng 6-7 món panchan nữa. Đó là bánh bột mì thơm thơm, thịt gà băm viên mềm mềm, là kim chi hơi cay cay, khoai lang kho ngòn ngọt hay đậu phụ sốt đậm đà. Dù mỗi thứ chỉ có một chút thôi, nhưng với nhiều hương vị, bạn vẫn có cảm giác "quá hời" khi thưởng thức món lẩu này.

Ngoài ra, bạn còn phải ngạc nhiên vì trong suất lẩu này có kèm thêm một tô... cơm trắng. Có lẽ chỉ người dân xứ Hàn mới thưởng thức lẩu kiểu rất "thực tế" như thế. Vì vốn dĩ, lẩu là món nhanh no nhưng "no giả vờ", cho nên cuối bữa được "đá" thêm một chén cơm chắc hẳn sẽ khiến bạn không bao giờ sợ đói.



Lẩu kim chi



Kèm các món panchan khá hấp dẫn



Bột mì chiên



Khoai lang kho



Rau xào



Với một tô cơm đi kèm
Lẩu kim chi khá đơn giản nhưng có hương vị rất đặc trưng mà người Hàn yêu thích, đó là đậm đà, cay cay tê tê, càng đun nóng thì càng được xuýt xoa, xì xụp thích thú. Ăn lẩu kim chi, bạn không cần đến công đoạn chờ đợi để chần hay nhúng thêm thứ gì, bởi trong nồi lẩu đã có sẵn đầy đủ "dưỡng chất", gồm thịt ba chỉ, nấm, đậu hũ tươi. Tuy không quá phong phú song cũng đầy đặn, nhâm nhi kèm thêm với panchan nữa thì chẳng hề quá "hẻo" cho một bữa ăn.

Mách nhỏ cho bạn, thưởng thức món lẩu này cũng cần đúng kiểu. Tức là đừng gắp từng miếng bỏ vào bát, mà hãy dùng thìa, múc nước canh và thức ăn rồi... húp ngay từ nồi lẩu còn đang bốc khói ngào ngạt. Có thế, bạn mới cảm nhận hết cái ngon, cái đậm đà, cái "sốc" của món ăn độc đáo đất Kim Chi. Đó chính là lời chỉ dẫn của những người sành ẩm thực xứ Hàn.





Lẩu kim chi có nhiều nấm, đậu hũ tươi và thịt ba chỉ



Thưởng thức đúng điệu phải dùng thìa, múc nước canh và thức ăn xì xụp ngay từ nồi lẩu.
Cuối cùng, khi nồi lẩu đã vợi đi gần hết, bạn sẽ có cơ hội trải nghiệm thêm một kiểu ăn mới mẻ nữa. Bạn hãy đổ tô cơm trắng vào nồi lẩu còn một chút canh, trộn đều lên, bật to lửa. Nghe có tiếng "xèo xèo" tức là phần cơm đang dần se lại, cho tới khi cảm giác thấy cháy cạnh thì đó là lúc món cơm kim chi đã hoàn thành. Một chén cơm rất dẻo, đậm đà lại hơi cay cay thơm thơm sẽ là món chốt hạ vừa lạ miệng vừa ấm bụng.




Mỗi một suất lẩu độc đáo như trên, dành cho 2 người chỉ có giá 110.000 đồng. Nơi để bạn khám phá món ăn "thơm ngon bổ rẻ này" là một tiệm mới tinh nằm trên phố Trần Đăng Ninh. Ngoài món lẩu kim chi, nơi đây còn chuyên bán các loại gà rán và cơm văn phòng cùng nhiều món Hàn Quốc khác với mức giá dễ chịu. Không gian quán rất xinh xắn với nhiều phong cách khác nhau, sẽ là nơi lý tưởng để dân văn phòng dùng cơm trưa hoặc cho các bạn trẻ muốn rủ nhau đi khám phá ẩm thực Korea.






_Địa chỉ: Gà rán Kuc Cu, 257 Trần Đăng Ninh, Cầu Giấy, Hà Nội (nay chuyển về 126 Nguyễn Phong Sắc).
Website: Gà rán Kuccu_

>> *Xem bản đồ địa điểm Quán Gà rán Kuc Cu*

Nguồn: Tổng hợp

Để tham quan Hà Nội bạn có thể tham khảo tour *Tham quan thủ đô Hà Nội 1 ngày (Giá 360.000 VNĐ/Khách)* -* Tham quan thu do Ha Noi 1 ngay (Gia 360.000VND/Khach)*

Tham khảo toàn bộ các tour liên quan tại *tour du lịch Hà Nội* - *tour du lich Ha Noi*

Để xem đi lại, ăn ở, tất tần tật các vấn đề về du lịch Hà Nội click vào *du lịch Hà Nội* - *du lich Ha Noi*

Cùng khám phá *các quán ăn ở Hà Nội* - *cac quan an o Ha Noi*

----------


## nguyetnt

eo... toàn có đâu với bột mì, khoai... mừ khoai lang kho ăn k bít ra thể loại j k nhỉ

----------

